# Spiral template bit suggestions needed...



## lttoler (Feb 20, 2013)

I am currently working on some projects and am needing a template bit with somewhere around a 1" cutting length. I have heard much about spiral bits giving a cleaner cut and would like to try one. I have a Triton 3 1/4 HP router if that helps. If anyone could give some suggestions it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

lttoler said:


> I am currently working on some projects and am needing a template bit with somewhere around a 1" cutting length. I have heard much about spiral bits giving a cleaner cut and would like to try one. I have a Triton 3 1/4 HP router if that helps. If anyone could give some suggestions it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I believe you are looking for Freud 75-508 bit ....
Freud Tools | 1/2" (Dia.) Flush Trim Upcut Spiral Bit

Freud's 42-202 and 42-204 Downshear Helix Flush Trim Bits do a sweet job too...
Freud Tools


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

N/a, check out this link: http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/28685-spiral-vs-straight-bits.html#post237388

It is worth your while to invest in three solid carbide spiral up cut bits; 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2". They stay sharp about 5 times longer than carbide tipped bits and cut very cleanly. MLCS is about the least expensive and I prefer Whiteside.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> I believe you are looking for Freud 75-508 bit ....
> Freud Tools | 1/2" (Dia.) Flush Trim Upcut Spiral Bit


wow stick, that is one pricey bit.

On the solid carbide spirals - they are pretty fragile so be extra careful with them. VOE...


----------



## lttoler (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies! I forgot to mention that it needs to be a flush trim spiral bit. I have my router mounted to a table and following a pattern on top of my work. Sorry for the lack of proper terminology!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

lttoler said:


> Thanks for the quick replies! I forgot to mention *that it needs to be a flush trim spiral bit.* I have my router mounted to a table and following a pattern on top of my work. Sorry for the lack of proper terminology!


what I linked you to are just that...


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

Im very late to this ball game, but here are some links to various kits/bits that are pretty amazing...


master kit
SMak Spiral Master Kit - Spiral Flush Trim Set - 12vTools

extra tall combo
EXP Combo | EXP Pattern Duplicator + SPFT.250 1/4" Spiral Flush Trim Bit - 12vTools

normal combo
Spiral Flush Combo| SPFT.250 1/4" + SPFT.500 1/2" Router Bits - 12vTools

single 1/2" bit
SPFT.500 - 12vTools

single 1/4" bit
SPFT.250 1/4" Solid Carbide Spiral Flush Trim Bit - 12vTools

single 1/8" bit
SPFT.125 1/8" Solid Carbide Spiral Flush Trim Bit - 12vTools


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I wouldn't bother, see no. 12.
For plastic, steel and aluminum? Essential, but a luxury with risks and variable results
in wood. Over-hyped, over-priced, poor inventories (when compared to straight bit options).


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quillman said:


> I wouldn't bother, see no. 12.
> For plastic, steel and aluminum? Essential, but a luxury with risks and variable results
> in wood. Over-hyped, over-priced, poor inventories (when compared to straight bit options).


With all due respect to Pat, I believe he is slightly over the top on his assessment here.


----------

